# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  خاطرة

## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*
ماكان حبى لقاءا وكلمة

ولا كان ارقا وسهرا ونجمة

ولاكان حزنا ولاكان بسمة

ولكن حبى حياة ومعنى

وصوت ملاك وبدر وجنة

وقرة عين لقلب تمنى

احبك روحا وفكرا تأنى

احبك شعرا وصوتا ولحنا

 وواحة عمرى.........
.... لدربى المعنى

*

----------


## jafaros

*انت شاعر .......بشنو  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

انت شاعر .......بشنو  ؟؟؟؟؟؟



انيمبا فى الهمشار الغليظ
ههههههههههههاو

*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

انيمبا فى الهمشار الغليظ
ههههههههههههاو




خلاث انبرش زي المعز جنب الكورنر :icon4:
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

خلاث انبرش زي المعز جنب الكورنر :icon4:



اتكلم كويس المعز عمره ما انبرش 

@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@

المعز محتاج  حاجه بسيطه جدا
حقنة همشريه 

واتهمشرى

*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					


ماكان حبى لقاءا وكلمة

ولا كان ارقا وسهرا ونجمة

ولاكان حزنا ولاكان بسمة

ولكن حبى حياة ومعنى

وصوت ملاك وبدر وجنة

وقرة عين لقلب تمنى

احبك روحا وفكرا تأنى

احبك شعرا وصوتا ولحنا

 وواحة عمرى.........
.... لدربى المعنى




  إشتقتُ إليكِ .. فعلِّمني
أن لا أشتاق
علِّمني.
كيفَ أقُصُّ جذورَ هواكِ من الأعماق
علِّمني
كيف تموتُ الدمعةُ في الأحداق
علِّمني
كيفَ يموتُ القلبُ وتنتحرُ الأشواق 
*

----------

